# Comment connecter mon TV ?



## JDJDRENNES (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

Je voudrais connecter mon ATV a mon Imac qui est connecté à la Freebox via câble ethernet. Est-ce possible de connecter l'ATV via wifi à la box alors que l'IMAC  y est connecté via ethernet (pour des raisons de fiabilité de la connexion)
Merci d'avance


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2015)

L'Apple TV ce n'est pas ici que c'est traité ! On déménage.


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Oui, sauf si le réseau ethernet est séparé réseau wifi, ce qui est rare.


----------



## JDJDRENNES (8 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour

Que voulez-vous dire par "séparé" ?


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Janvier 2015)

Je voulais dire que le modem/routeur "coupe* la connection entre le wifi et l'ethernet. Mais normalement ils ne font pas ça, car le but du routeur est de faire un réseau entre différents appareils, aussi bien en wifi que ethernet.

Donc normalement ça fonctionne!


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2015)

@JDJDRENNES, pourquoi tu ne connectes pas directement ton apple tv et ton imac en ethernet directement sur ports rj45 de la freebox server?


----------

